# transparenter verlauf zwischen zwei bildern



## sonotos (1. September 2004)

Ich hab da folgendes kleines Problem.

Ich würde gerne mit dem Photoshop 2 Bilder  eineinaderüberlaufen lassen , und das mithilefe von Transparenz. 
Bisher habe ich allerdings noch nicht herausgefunden wie man das bewerkstelligen kann obwohl ich den Photoshop langsam von den Menues her durch habe. 

das einzige was ich gefunden habe war eine Verlaufsüberlagerung ,  aber die brachte nicht den gewünschten Effekt , da ich auf der einen seite zwar Transparent war auf der anderen aber farbig ( ihr wisst was ich meine schätze ich )

Wie bekomme ich das im Photoshop realisiert zwei Bilder mit Hielfe eines transparenten Verlaufes ineinander übergehen zu lassen ?


----------



## King Euro (1. September 2004)

Schaue dir doch mal bitte die Tutorials auf dieser Seite an, da gibt es eins, das dazu passt:
*Bilder ineinander verschmelzen ( Ebenenmasken )*


----------



## sonotos (1. September 2004)

Thx.das Tut  hab das auch schon mal näher betrachtet. aber irgendwie ist das etwas viel Aufwand für eine simple Transparenz. 

Ich hab jetzt das Tut von einem von hier genommen, der hat ne recht nette page.
das geht ansatzweise so wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe.

Bei corel draw ist das recht easy gelöst das zieh ich nen Verlauf und fertig. 
dumm nur das das Programm sonst ziemlich buggy ist vor allem was Farben angeht.

 trotzdem danke für die antwort ich muss mir das Tut doch noch mal näher anschauen denk ich das kann ich auch noch gebrauchen.


----------

